# Array kopieren



## Knizz (1. Nov 2009)

Also unsere Aufgabe ist, dass ein vorhandenes Array in ein 2. reinkopiert und wieder ausgegeben wird.
Leiden komm ich nicht weiter ... 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen :bae:

Hier der Quellcode:


```
import java.util.Scanner;
import java.io.*;
 
public class arrayA2 
{				//Aufgaben siehe HA-Hilfe
 
public static void main(String[] args){


int a = 0;

int [] zahlen;
int [] erneut;
zahlen = new int[10];

Scanner eingabe = new Scanner(System.in);

System.out.println("Geben SIE 9 Zahlen ein, die addiert werden sollen");


for (int i=1; i<10; i++)
    {
     zahlen[i] = eingabe.nextInt();
     a = zahlen[i] + a; 
    }

System.out.println("Die Summer aller zahlen betraegt: " + a);



System.out.println("Jetzt werden IHRE Zahlen in ein zweites Array kopiert. Sie wissen nich was ein Array ist? Mir egal!");
erneut = zahlen[i];
System.out.println(erneut); //Array Zahlen von A1 sollen nochmal zusehen sein.


}
}
```


----------



## Knizz (1. Nov 2009)

Einen Fehler behoben.
Jetzt kommt aber noch "arrayA2.java:32: cannot find symbol
                                 symbol  : variable i
                                 location : class arrayA2
                                 erneut = zahlen_;
                                                      ^ "

Neuer Quellcode:



		Java:In die Zwischenablage kopieren


import java.util.Scanner;
import java.io.*;
 
public class arrayA2 
{				//Aufgaben siehe HA-Hilfe
 
public static void main(String[] args){


int a = 0;

int [] zahlen;
int erneut = 0;
zahlen = new int[10];

Scanner eingabe = new Scanner(System.in);

System.out.println("Geben SIE 9 Zahlen ein, die addiert werden sollen");


for (int i=1; i<10; i++)
    {
     zahlen[i] = eingabe.nextInt();
     a = zahlen[i] + a; 
    }

System.out.println("Die Summer aller zahlen betraegt: " + a);



System.out.println("Jetzt werden IHRE Zahlen in ein zweites Array kopiert. Sie wissen nich was ein Array ist? Mir egal!");
erneut = zahlen[i];
System.out.println(erneut); //Array Zahlen von A1 sollen nochmal zusehen sein.


}
}

_


----------



## Knizz (2. Nov 2009)

Führe hier ja einen Monolog, aber ich will euch ja auf dem laufenden halten 
Also.... jetzt gibt er mir wenigstens schonmal die Endzahl aus, aber nocht net alle.



```
import java.util.Scanner;
import java.io.*;
 
public class arrayA2 
{				//Aufgaben siehe HA-Hilfe
 
public static void main(String[] args){


int a = 0;

int [] zahlen;
int erneut = 0;
zahlen = new int[10];

Scanner eingabe = new Scanner(System.in);

System.out.println("Geben SIE 9 Zahlen ein, die addiert werden sollen");


for (int i=1; i<10; i++)
    {
     zahlen[i] = eingabe.nextInt();
     a = zahlen[i] + a; 
    }    

System.out.println("Die Summer aller zahlen betraegt: " + a);
     


System.out.println("Jetzt werden IHRE Zahlen in ein zweites Array kopiert. Sie wissen nich was ein Array ist? Mir egal!");
for (int i=1; i<10; i++)
    {
     erneut = zahlen[i]; 
    }


System.out.println( + a); //Array Zahlen von A1 sollen nochmal zusehen sein.
     

}
}
```


----------



## MiDniGG (2. Nov 2009)

```
for (int i=1; i<10; i++) {
   erneut = zahlen[i];
}
```

Drehe das hier um!

Also


```
for (int i=1; i<10; i++) {
   zahlen[i] = erneut;
}
```

Und benutzt bitte die [ JAVA ]-Tags!!! Da blickt doch sonst keiner durch!


----------



## Knizz (2. Nov 2009)

1) Wie benutzt man die? 
2) Geht nicht, beim Zweiten mal zeigt der mir nur 0 an.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Nov 2009)

wie benutzt man irgendwas in irgendeinem Forum:
anderes Posting zitieren, anschauen wie es dort geschrieben ist,

bzw. alle Buttons ausprobieren, mit Vorschau


----------



## ARadauer (2. Nov 2009)

du musst erneut auch noch initialisieren... und das sollte halt auch ein array sein...


```
int[] erneut = int[zahlen.lenght];
```


----------



## Knizz (2. Nov 2009)

Ganz oben einfügen oder erst nach der For schleife?


----------



## ARadauer (2. Nov 2009)

egal


----------



## Knizz (2. Nov 2009)

Hab das jetzt oben eingefügt, aber das geht immer noch nicht.
So sieht das jetzt oben aus:


```
int a = 0;

int [] zahlen;
int[] erneut = int[zahlen.lenght];
zahlen = new int[10];

Scanner eingabe = new Scanner(System.in);
```


----------



## Painii (2. Nov 2009)

[c]zahlen.length[/c] gibt dir die größe des arrays zahlen.
Das Array legst du aber erst danach an


----------



## Knizz (2. Nov 2009)

Also soll ich jetzt Zeile 4 nach 5 schreiben und in Zeile 4 dann verbessern:


```
int[] erneut = int[zahlen]
```

?


----------



## Knizz (5. Nov 2009)

Hat keiner mehr eine Idee?
Brüchte das nähmlich bald und ich schaffs nicht^^


----------



## SlaterB (5. Nov 2009)

was ist nochmal der aktuelle Code und die Frage?


----------



## Knizz (5. Nov 2009)

Ich bekomme das immer noch nicht mit dem array hin^^


```
import java.util.Scanner;
import java.io.*;
 
public class arrayA2 
{				//Aufgaben siehe HA-Hilfe
 
public static void main(String[] args){


int a = 0;

int [] zahlen;
zahlen = new int[10];
int[] erneut = int[zahlen];


Scanner eingabe = new Scanner(System.in);

System.out.println("Geben SIE 9 Zahlen ein, die addiert werden sollen");


for (int i=1; i<10; i++)
    {
     zahlen[i] = eingabe.nextInt();
     a = zahlen[i] + a; 
    }

System.out.println("Die Summer aller zahlen betraegt: " + a);
     


System.out.println("Jetzt werden IHRE Zahlen in ein zweites Array kopiert. Sie wissen nich was ein Array ist? Mir egal!");
for (int i=1; i<10; i++)
    {
     zahlen[i] = erneut;
    }


System.out.println( + erneut); //Array Zahlen von A1 sollen nochmal zusehen sein.
     

}
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (5. Nov 2009)

int[] erneut = int[zahlen.length];


-----
Zeile 35
> zahlen_ = erneut;
macht keinen Sinn, auf ein Array kann man nur per Index zugreifen
zahlen = erneut;
?

> System.out.println( + erneut); 
auch schlecht_


----------



## Knizz (5. Nov 2009)

Soll ich das int[] erneut = int[zahlen.length]; genau so hinschreiben?


----------



## SlaterB (5. Nov 2009)

„Tu es oder tu es nicht. Es gibt kein Versuchen.“

wobei der letzte Satz hier nicht stimmt, erst Ausprobieren, spart manche Nachfrage


----------



## Knizz (5. Nov 2009)

ja geht nicht, weil cmd nach dem [ auch ] erwartet und nicht [zahlen.length]


----------



## SlaterB (5. Nov 2009)

okok, 

statt
int[] erneut = int[zahlen.length];
besser
int[] erneut = new int[zahlen.length];


wenn solche einfache Sachen alle über das Forum geklärt werden sollen hast du ja noch was vor dir


----------



## Knizz (5. Nov 2009)

Oh danke "großer Meister"


----------



## Knizz (5. Nov 2009)

Jetzt hab ich aber noch das Problem mit dem 
	
	
	
	





```
System.out.println("Zweite Array " + erneut);
```


----------



## SlaterB (5. Nov 2009)

läuft doch,
ne schönere Ausgabe geht mit einer Schleife


----------



## Knizz (5. Nov 2009)

Ja so halb...
bei mir gibt der statt den Zahlen so ein Wirr Warr raus 
Aber egal das reicht erstmal.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Landei (5. Nov 2009)

Das ist kein Wirrwarr, sondern die standardmäßige Implementierung von Object.toString() [zusammengesetzt aus der Klasse und dem Hashcode des Objekts in hex], die leider für Arrays nicht "ordentlich" (wie z.B. für Listen) überschrieben worden ist. Die Hilfsklasse Arrays, ähm..., hilft:


```
System.out.println("Zweite Array " + java.util.Arrays.toString(erneut));
```


----------



## Knizz (7. Nov 2009)

Geht nicht ganz, der gibt nur nur [0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0] wieder :bahnhof:


----------



## SlaterB (7. Nov 2009)

weil du nie andere Zahlen in das Array schreibst?


----------



## Knizz (7. Nov 2009)

Es sollen ja die Zahlen vom ersten ausgegeben werde.
Ich gebe also 9 Zahlen ein und dann sollen genau diese Zahlen nochmal ausgegeben werden.


----------



## SlaterB (7. Nov 2009)

erneut_ = zahlen;
statt
zahlen = erneut;

oder gleich das zahlen-Array ausgeben_


----------



## Knizz (7. Nov 2009)

Funktioniert danke


----------

